# Obama not welcome in Nevada



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Home / President
> 
> White House, Nevada Governor Tussle Ahead of Obama Fundraiser Visit
> Nevada Gov. Jim Gibbons had called on the president to retract a statement he made months ago in which he warned bailed-out companies not to book trips to Las Vegas.
> ...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

give gov gibbons (try saying that three times fast  ) credit for sticking to his guns. This could be one of the final nails in Reid's coffin, it is about time a state leader stands up to DC.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

OOHH no obama is at it again here he is giving huge amounts of our money as tax payers to these big companies to bail them out and he has the audacity to warn them not to abuse us and use the money appropriatly. Shame on him????


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

utahhunter1 said:


> OOHH no obama is at it again here he is giving hunge amounts of our money as tax payers to these big companies to bail them out and he has the audacity to warn them not to abuse us and use the money appropriatly. Shame on him????


You completely missed this one. The point is why on earth did obama single out vegas? why not just keep it general and not single out one US city? Gibbons has every right to be ******. What if Obama had a beef with polygamy and called for a boycott of Utah?

Pretty much everyone is irritated with the abuse and waste of taxpayer money but we are a nation of states and no one in DC, especially the president has the right to rip a state, hence the 14th amendment.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Obama did not mean it at all as a personal attack on Vegas he was trying to make a point. Las Vegas promotes itself as a tourist party spot one of the biggest in the world. Yes he chose the wrong words to use and what president has not it was a mistake and honestly people are being to sensitive and taking this overbored. He made the statement about the Super Bowl I don't see the NFL in an uproar or the fans either. He was only trying to make a point and used the wrong words probably not realizing that it would offend vegas and if he had beef with polygamist thats fine with me so do I. And if Obama made the statement he did not want to catch any of these companies in utah at one of the polygamist compounds that would more than fine with me. Also Utah does not promote itself as a polygamist state as Vegas does promote itself as basically a party town and as a matter of fact I have lived in utah almost my whole life and have never met a polygamist.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

all that may be, but the point is Obama did not come out with either an explanation or an apology. you know, when you are the messiah, it all should be understood by your disciples...  still, pretty damn lame when he could have disrmed this story in the beginning...guess he is never wrong!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

If Obama was serious about bailpout money being used to help "the people" he would have encouraged companies to continue their retreats to Vegas.

Las Vegas currently has an unemployment rate of over 10%. Being a very large city based almost entirely on the service industry, any bailout money being used to go to Vegas would have made it to the hands of ordinary people rather quickly.

ITs not like a company as a whole can gamble, so the money would have gone to keep staff at the hotels, various restaurants, the ailing airline industry, cabbies, and a list of other people employed.

The fact is that gambling at its core is a purely CAPITALIST idea, and will have absolutely no place in his socialist future.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> all that may be, but the point is Obama did not come out with either an explanation or an apology. you know, when you are the messiah, it all should be understood by your disciples...  still, pretty damn lame when he could have disrmed this story in the beginning...guess he is never wrong!


I agree you are right an apology is 100% in order here, I really don't expect to see one though can't really ever remember any president apologizing for much of what they have done wrong other than clinton but his apology to the american people was a joke. It seems to be just the way politics are now days and its sad. You know alot of times it seems to tend to bring out the worst in people. But im not going to beat the guy up for trying to help us as tax payers and making a mistake. I don't know maybe its my religous upbringing I just find it hard to bash someone trying to help me even if they did make a mistake. But maybe im just being too soft on the guy.

And gunowner you make a valid logical point and i did not think of it that way so good point but the money was not given to them to spend on company retreats to vegas or anywhere else regardless of who it goes to. The money was given to them to keep them from going under and damaging the economy even more. It needs to be used to stabilize their business as that is what it was intended for and allowing it to be used for anything else will be the start of the coruption and abuse of our money by these companies.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> But im not going to beat the guy up for trying to help us as tax payers and making a mistake. I don't know maybe its my religous upbringing I just find it hard to bash someone trying to help me


What has he done to help you that is so profound. Be specific please. Is it the "big" picture or is it "your" picture he has helped you with?? Just in case the rest of us schleps are missing out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think he was trying to help anyone. He was simply hoping to make people think he was being responsible with their money as he pirated the free economy with his government power grab. If this continues the young people of this nation will never have the standard of living that we do today. Just remember who's fault it is, you voted for him. At least that's what we heard on here. That the youth will put Obama in office, and after the election a certain member remembered to tell us "I told you so". I guess I would say to him: "you spilled the milk, and now your old enough to clean up your own mess".


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What a coincidence, he's isn't really welcome in ND either...


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

4CurlRedleg said:


> > But im not going to beat the guy up for trying to help us as tax payers and making a mistake. I don't know maybe its my religous upbringing I just find it hard to bash someone trying to help me
> 
> 
> What has he done to help you that is so profound. Be specific please. Is it the "big" picture or is it "your" picture he has helped you with?? Just in case the rest of us schleps are missing out.


I took him warning these companies to not be caught in vegas or at the super bowl or some other inapropriate activity on our dime as helping me as a tax payer and i didn't say it was so profound its just something i don't find as warranting to bash him over but like I said maybe im being to soft. You left that out of my quote i wonder why? I have no clue what you are implying and mean by is it the whole picture or just my picture he has helped me with. I also do not think any of you are shleps I enjoy learning from you older guys and I don't ever mean to be disrespectfull if you take me that way. And plainsman I didn't vote for Obama I voted for Nader Im not really sure what you meant in your post if you meant me or my age group. I have been dealing with a presidents mess since I was 18 years old and your saying its my generations fault? How is that? I have spent half my adult life in a combat zone. Did you ever vote for or support bush if so that is partly your mess. Most guys overseas in war zones were not even old enough to vote for Bush. Don't get me wrong I would do it all over again if my country and my people needed me. I probably will have to but if you are going to start saying my generation is at fault for everything that has been happened you are wrong. You guys need to clean up your spilled milk before you start acusing us of "spilling the milk" All of the problems did not just appear as soon as obama hit office and we were of voting age.

Oh and plainsman i just wanted to add one more thing I was reading a post somewhere and someone was bashing you as a moderator for giving your opinion on things cant remember where but I just wanted to say you and bobm do an excellent job there are always new posts and discussions here unlike in most of the other forums where nothing is posted or done sometimes weeks at a time and you guys do an awsome job keeping things going there is always something to discuss hunter 9494 does an excelent job with this as well :beer: sorry not beer, rootbeer :lol:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Speaking of Nevada and the Presidency.

There are reports of Senator John Ensign taking a trip to Iowa ... some locals are reading into that a potential Presidential bid.

No confirmation of that being the reality, but ... one can at least wonder.

John Ensign is a strong Conservative who came within a few hundred votes of unseating Reid 11 years ago. Ensign won his seat in the Senate a few years later when Democrate Senator Richard Bryan retired and vacated his seat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And plainsman I didn't vote for Obama I voted for Nader Im not really sure what you meant in your post if you meant me or my age group.


Actually it had nothing to do with you utahhunter. We have had a at least one guy tell us that the youth would put Obama in office. After the election he indicated that he had been correct. Since I think Obama will be a disaster I just want that person to know if he is right then it will be their fault. If it turns out wonderful, it will be to their credit.

My point is I think the standard of living ten years from now will be much poorer than it is now. I want that same person to understand it wasn't the fault of us old geezers. My point was more defensive than accusative actually, but you would have to be here five or six months or longer to have understood my post. No problem.

I am happy your enjoying yourself, and your age makes no difference. Glad to have you here.


----------

